

Reddit’s database DOESN'T has only two tables. - olh
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/z9sm8/reddits_database_has_only_two_tables/c62uz89

======
Evbn
I have heard of Oracle and MySQL and PostgreSQL and MS SQL Server, but what is
DOESN'T?

~~~
petitmiam
Maybe we should expect a follow up post: 'Reddit DOESN'T use DOESN'T'

